# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Oracle 10g Upgrade

## akj004

Hi,

I have oracle database running on my machine(version 10.2.0.1). I have upgraded it into 10.2.0.3, using patchset downloaded. Before upgradation, I have stopped Oracle service(this was a requirement). After oracle patchset installed, I am not able to start my oracle service. Please assist me in this regard. I tried to restart my server machine, but no result. I am getting error as "the service did not respond to the start or conrol request in a timely fashion". Please assist me in this regard as my database is down now.

Thanks in advance

----------


## rmiao

This is sql server forum.

----------


## skhanal

Did you go through all the steps of migration as indicated in Readme.

After version change, you have to do STARTUP MIGRATE to complete the migration.

----------

